# Tappan eyes



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Anybody been to tappan for saugeye this past week? Thinking about heading there tonight for the eve night bite. 

Full moon!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

See you all there!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow havn,t jig the bridges for about 15yrs hope you do well.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Monark22 said:


> Anybody been to tappan for saugeye this past week? Thinking about heading there tonight for the eve night bite.
> 
> Full moon!


How did you do at Tappan?


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

2 working a jerkbait in about 3-4 feet of water.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Two twins


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Any action still happening down this way? looking to fish from shore


----------

